# Hot Zombie Shoes



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Have no idea what category this falls under but;
I Came across these on amazon and the ladies I showed them to all swooned
So for the fun of it I made up a little post for them on ss.com
Zombies and high heels how could it miss!

http://screamingscarecrow.com/hallo...-of-halloween-curiosities/get-your-zombie-on/

cheers SS


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool shoes, but I don't have a matching dress...


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love them but my "high arches" would hate them. I'd be crippled for a week if I wore them for even 10 minutes.

Do they come in flats, loafers or slippers?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, aren't those Haunti's shoes?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

yeah..they come in ballerina flats, too. I saw them last year in Hot Topic.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

they look cool, but i draw the line at high-heels. i don't want to break my neck by trying to walk in them.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, aren't those Haunti's shoes?


Yeppers! I have those shoes.


----------

